# Grow-Tropin II(Pics) Legit?



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

I just got some Grow-tropin II by Dong-A-Pharm.CO.LTD

Whats the scoop on this?

*************************

This is there site based in Korea

Looks like awesome stuff

Pics:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

So you bought some of this and now you are asking if its any good yes?

Would it of not been better ask before buying?


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

pea head said:


> So you bought some of this and now you are asking if its any good yes?
> 
> Would it of not been better ask before buying?


It is Legit.

GrowTropin is produced by the largest pharmaceutical company is KOREA.

Dong-A-Pharma

I wanted to know if any one had any first hand experience?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Why did you initial the thread "Legit?" then...............


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Isn't this from the Country that bought us Daewoo, Kia and Hyundai? If their Gh is anything like their Cars you'll be falling to bits or going rusty in two weeks.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Harry said:


> Isn't this from the Country that bought us Daewoo, Kia and Hyundai?* If their Gh is anything like their Cars you'll be falling to bits or going rusty in two weeks.*


pmsl.

Wasnt the black widow site legit....send your money to Pakistan. :whistling:


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Considering the manufacturer is

DONG A PHARMA

I'd be a bit concerned that they may have sent you

GIZZ-TROPIN

If it turns into a "milky" substance when mixed, then you'll know ....


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Pic removed


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

nice amount but why show so much - could make it look a little promotional.....

but ignore the others

Dong A are a bona fide Pharma company, and they definately do make Growtropin and have done so for over 10 years... so its as good as anything you'll get as Korea is a high tech country not a third world...so as good as any Jap/US/UK pharma product


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

whats growtropin 11?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i would say it is as good as any eastern GH out there but i would bet my house it is not as good as Simplexx or NutropinAQ from the western Pharmacy....

slindog please remove the pic and replace it with one box other wise you could be accused of sourcing and we would not want that would we.....

i am also removing the site address as you can contact the site for GH


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> well i would say it is as good as any eastern GH out there but i would bet my house it is not as good as Simplexx or NutropinAQ from the western Pharmacy....
> 
> slindog please remove the pic and replace it with one box other wise you could be accused of sourcing and we would not want that would we.....
> 
> i am also removing the site address as you can contact the site for GH


Removed pic.


----------



## Dubai10021 (Mar 9, 2011)

have you start using Grow-Tropin II? is it any good? i bought some too and i wanna know how is it.. please advise.. THANK YOU


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, I used it. Its properly dosed. Happy sub queing...


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

glad getting good results, but its just the name - its absolutely shocking!!

it conj ours up the image of 2 guys, without a clue what they are doing, and trying to find aname they think might appeal to english speaking people - no offence if this is miles from the truth - im not diss-ing the product, it may well be fantastic but its just the name - its just a real let down to the point of being comical mate. sorry. i just couldnt take a product named that seriosly, almost like rip-tropin.

good luck with it tho, hope its miles better than the name suggests mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Harry said:


> Isn't this from the Country that bought us Daewoo, Kia and Hyundai? If their Gh is anything like their Cars you'll be falling to bits or going rusty in two weeks.


Yeah but they work and last forever!


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

this stuff was pretty good.... Got made my joints heavy...

Ill go with the norditropin next time.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Harry said:


> Isn't this from the Country that bought us Daewoo, Kia and Hyundai? If their Gh is anything like their Cars you'll be falling to bits or going rusty in two weeks.


All quality cars ha ha


----------



## Minty888 (Jul 25, 2012)

Glaxo have just bought a10% share in this company for over a £100Million


----------

